# 1st pulled pork on the Landmann 42



## jkasperows (Aug 12, 2008)

Well,
first let me say thanks to all for the geat advice.  for a newbe with a new Landmann it was alot to handle so I took a bit from everyone.  so my story.  started with a 9.5 lb pork but (picnic).  took the skin off the night before and rubbed it down with a bit of white, red, and black peper some salt, brown sugar and cumin.  No mustard for me.  put it in the fridge overnight.  got up at 0Dark:30 to start my fire.  since  my metal shop did not finish my charcoal box I had to go without it. but, the landmann has a grate in the firebox to hold the coals with.  so I filled the box with a mixture of lump and kingsford. about 75-25 and put my hickory chunks in the mix at diferent levels so I could get a steady smoke without having to be there to add wood.  kind of used the minion methode and started the fire.  took me about 40 minutes to figure out my landmann temp and to get it at a steady temp of 235.  since that Landmann has a baffle and a adjustable charcoal tray in the smoker I decided to adjust the tray up to the baffle level and put a tray of water there to level out the temps.  it worked great.  so with my digital remote temp gauge (one probe in the meat and one on the grate a food level) I started the cookin.  everything could not have worked out better.  the fire stayed between 230 and 255 for 5 hours without having to do anything.  after that I would add lump charcoal thru the firebox door on the landmann about every 2 hours.  it took about 14 hours to get the meat up to 190 at which time I took it off an covered it for an hour.  after that I pulled it off by hand and used a basic apple cider and red peper sauce to lightly cover.  man!  all I can say is one butt is never enough.  I thought I would have leftovers for lunch but no luck.  thanks for everyones help.  I am so happy and cant wait for the next time


----------



## solar (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds great, nice job, any Qview?


----------



## jkasperows (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry, no q-view this time.  too caught up in my first smoke to think about the camera  next time for sure


----------



## Dutch (Aug 12, 2008)

Glad things worked out great for you!! You'll find that a charcoal basket really helps- Since this is your first pork shoulder, we'll let ya slide on the "no Q-veiw" thing. Just remember for next time. . . No q-view-didn't happen!!


----------



## curious aardvark (Aug 12, 2008)

right so is pulled pork Just pork that's pulled apart by hand rather than cut with a knife ? 
lol 
Didn't consider thinking as simple as that ;-)


----------



## capt dan (Aug 12, 2008)

Yep, thats what pulled pork is.!

jkasp, sounds like ya had a great start to a possible new obsession!

Welcome to the SMF family!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 12, 2008)

aardvark-the picnic shoulder is a little harder to pull than the butt- There is a muscle in the shoulder that just will not shread by hand pulling; I'll just set that peice aside-pull the rest and use a couple of meat cleavers and chop up that muscle section.


----------

